# Smoked Bologna



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 11, 2006)

Coat of cheap mustard, Wolf rub, then painted with Stubs.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 11, 2006)

That looks great Pigs, I've never done one of those. Slice that puppy open and let's take a peek at it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2006)

That does look good Chris.  How long did you cook it??  It almost looks like a ham!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2006)

did you poke a hole through it?


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 11, 2006)

YummmmY! =P~  =P~ 

A fried bologna and cheese on white toast, Grilled bologna and cheddar, bologna and scrambled eggs...The list is endless.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 11, 2006)

It took about 5 hours, no smoke ring, did it on the kettle with hickory, that was a five pound chunk no hole, next time I do a chunk that big I think I'll cut it in half lengthwise. It is tasty I threw a slice in the cast iron skillet for a bologna egg and cheese Sammy for breakfast. =P~


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 11, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> It took about 5 hours, no smoke ring, did it on the kettle with hickory, that was a five pound chunk no hole, next time I do a chunk that big I think I'll cut it in half lengthwise. It is tasty I threw a slice in the cast iron skillet for a bologna egg and cheese Sammy for breakfast. =P~




Cardiologists must love us!!!!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 11, 2006)

Man that looks goooood! Where's the pickles?


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 11, 2006)

It do look very tasty


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 11, 2006)

Man that looked great! Love to see a picture of it sliced!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 11, 2006)

French bread and wittdog dills.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 11, 2006)

What was the the internal temp when you took it off the kettle?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 11, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> What was the the internal temp when you took it off the kettle?


I honestly don't know Bruce, I didn't use any thermometers, I just took it off when it looked good, It was too hot to handle with regular food service gloves, I would guess around 200. But I don't know for sure.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 11, 2006)

And we had to leave before the bologna was done #-o  Oh well....I'm glad my kids left you those 2 pickles..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW! I'd eat that!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 11, 2006)

Dang,  Now I am hawngry. :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW! I'd eat that!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2006)

I only did it once (no hole) and I was real disappointed..just no smoke
flavor inside....but that looks dang good.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 11, 2006)

Smoked cabbage is on the bill of fair soon also, I did a few heads last fall, It was mighty tasty too.  =P~ 
Thanks for all the comments, Now tell me what you really think in the blue room.  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 11, 2006)

That really looked tasty Pigs =P~


----------



## Green Hornet (Aug 11, 2006)

That looks awesome. You'll be eating off that chunk of meat for a while!


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, that looks good.

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 31, 2006)

Dang..that looks a little too good. I am burping garlic powder just looking at it  Now whut is up with this lettuce and tomater stuff? I take mine about half an inch thick on a whole wheat hamburger bun (white bread is a killer ya know?) Big slice of cheddar rat cheese..sweet sauce..raw onywans and pickled japs. That is the only way to eat smoked baloney. 

bigwheel



			
				Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Coat of cheap mustard, Wolf rub, then painted with Stubs.


----------

